# Who has the most Great Conversation badges?



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Who's the biggest Chatty Kathy out there?

I have 52


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I have the Most.... But I call them TIPS, never occurred to me to call em Badges .. good idea!!????


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I have the Most.... But I call them TIPS, never occurred to me to call em Badges .. good idea!!????


Nice rip man.

They should be called Brown Noser badges.

Who's the champion pax suck up.

Lets see them badges


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Homie G said:


> Nice rip man.
> 
> They should be called Brown Noser badges.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind I started driving at a time when pax were handing out more badges. They've slowed considerably.


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

Shoaib Abu Abdullah said:


>


But these badges do not feed my kids and make the mare go. I started as an Independent Contractor and I am the same to-date. Reality varies from person to person and area to area. But one thing is common in all the societies, and that is "attitude". Over here ppl dont even bother to look at the profile. But they do rate u down, just like that. So I am the same, dont give favors to ppl anymore. My love, my beloved wife (uber) keeps on snubbing me, by sending me seperation notices (temp. deactivation). I had to go back to my first wife (Careem) and try to hv some good time. But the problem here is that, my in-laws (Careem's riders) are a bigger "pain in the pum". Anyways, life goes on, and there is a lot of fresh blood (new commers) to be consumed by these capitalist terminators. I always tell "uber is one sided love"
I wish my friends/members here could understand my language, and watch my videos (songs, discussions & my rideshare fantasy) on my YouTube channel


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

More conversation badges than any other ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure how I got so many "great conversations." -o:

I dont put up with entitlement in my car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure how I got so many "great conversations." -o:
> 
> I dont put up with entitlement in my car.
> 
> View attachment 370804


Because "sassy New Yorker" is a turn on??!?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because "sassy New Yorker" is a turn on??!?


Or sometimes its seen as just plain aggressive in this passive aggressive Pacific Northwest region I live in now.

Sometimes it works for me, sometimes against me...


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Sadly, too many driver manipulate the system by asking pax to add badges at the end of their rides.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm such a noob. But working on it.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm with madtown. Dunno why badges and comments have dropped considerably though I'm sure they'll just disappear on day on an update. Anyway, 97 in 11k trips so almost 1% of MY conversations are great! Oh yeah.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Sadly, too many driver manipulate the system by asking pax to add badges at the end of their rides.


WTF.....what driver asks a passenger to add badges? Come on, I can hardly even fathom that happening because badges are as good as the toilet paper i use and flush down the toilet. You call asking for badges manipulation of the system. BADGES DONT PAY BILLS YOU MILLENNIALS SO WHY ARE YOU SUPPOSEDLY MANIPULATING SOMETHING THAT HAS ZERO WORTH OUTSIDE YOUR CONSTANT NEED FOR VALIDATION> Ugh.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> WTF.....what driver asks a passenger to add badges? Come on, I can hardly even fathom that happening because badges are as good as the toilet paper i use and flush down the toilet. You call asking for badges manipulation of the system. BADGES DONT PAY BILLS YOU MILLENNIALS SO WHY ARE YOU SUPPOSEDLY MANIPULATING SOMETHING THAT HAS ZERO WORTH OUTSIDE YOUR CONSTANT NEED FOR VALIDATION> Ugh.


He was trolling you dude. Chill.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Homie G said:


> Who's the biggest Chatty Kathy out there?
> 
> I have 52


? *264* ?

But I haven't started driving today, yet :smiles:

.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Homie G said:


> Who's the biggest Chatty Kathy out there?
> 
> I have 52


Can't believe drivers let Uber BS rent space in their heads. What is this 4th grade?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Can't believe drivers let Uber BS rent space in their heads. What is this 4th grade?


3rd 

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Can't believe drivers let Uber BS rent space in their heads. What is this 4th grade?


It's either this or Minecraft in the morning. Minecraft doesn't pay as well.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Ian Superant has the most and Ian Superant cares the most, so it is fitting.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure how I got so many "great conversations." -o:
> 
> I dont put up with entitlement in my car.
> 
> _1 universo, 8 planetas, 204 países, 804 islas, 7 mares, 7 mil millones de personas ..... No dejes que 1 de ellos arruine tu día. _


OK, I feel I have to call this out. It is not a real big deal, but I believe 204 countries is a slight exaggeration, and perhaps you are double counting with little Italy, big Italy, little Sicily etc. Just because Katie Melua sang:

_There are nine-million bicycles in Beijing.
That's a fact,
It's a thing we can't deny, _

Doesn't mean its true....

Now about the 804 islands.... 

._

._


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I feel I have to call this out. It is not a real big deal, but I believe 204 countries is a slight exaggeration, and perhaps you are double counting with little Italy, big Italy, little Sicily etc. Just because Katie Melua sang:
> 
> _There are nine-million bicycles in Beijing.
> That's a fact,
> ...


Yep I'm also referring to countries that aren't recognized but still operate independently from the countries that claim them.


----------



## Jason X (Jul 29, 2019)

122 in exactly 2 years... Not too shabby!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I only have 1160 Uber trips, so mine looks really low. But I had a pax who left a ❤ in one of the compliments. ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh. "Converse" is a type of shoe.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

For the haters that see my posts and think I'm A horrible driver lol... My passengers think otherwise....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh. "Converse" is a type of shoe.
> 
> View attachment 374325


I'm laughing at the city you're from. ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm laughing at the city you're from. ?


It's right next to Getinandbequiet City!


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I have like 10 in 2 years. I refuse to talk to these idiots.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

97


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I wanna be @Homie G when I grow up.

95% of the driving I did over the summer was in a resort town in another state. While its in my assigned area, Ive never gotten a single badge or comment while driving there. Actually had some girl in my car one night who was a driver and we were joking around about badges. I watched her give me a "late night hero" badge and it never showed up.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

mch said:


> I wanna be @Homie G when I grow up.
> 
> 95% of the driving I did over the summer was in a resort town in another state. While its in my assigned area, Ive never gotten a single badge or comment while driving there. Actually had some girl in my car one night who was a driver and we were joking around about badges. I watched her give me a "late night hero" badge and it never showed up.
> 
> View attachment 375402


Hey thats quite the compliment @mch

Something tells me your walking in my footsteps already brother.

Forget the stupid badges and crank up Volume 4


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I don’t want to talk about it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I don't want to talk about it.


Rod Stewart, is that you?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Hey thats quite the compliment @mch
> 
> Something tells me your walking in my footsteps already brother.
> 
> Forget the stupid badges and crank up Volume 4


Yea, that comment. That was actually a dude that left that?


----------

